# Calling all Sibelius masters. Urgent Question.



## Red (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for clicking.
Straight to the point.
In the middle of the score, the whole system breaks and starts again as in the screen shot.
I'm sure there's a one button fix for this to connect them again. But I'm lost.

Anyone know what the hell happened and how to fix that.


----------



## Red (Dec 14, 2015)

Problem solved. Just needed to click around a bit. 
Please delete this whole tread.


----------



## bryla (Dec 14, 2015)

Well to anyone who might wonder:

Click on the first bar after the break and call up the inspector. Then uncheck 'Gap between bars'


----------

